# Marlin 10/16/13



## barnacle dave (Oct 9, 2007)

Left southwind @ 0200 missed morning bite and trolling was a bust. Was at the marlin just before dark and started chunking, caught 3 nice yellowfins and headed home.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!! good eating!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

HooYah on those tuners!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That's a nice box of fish!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's some quality YFT!!


----------

